# Am I doing this right?



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

So my breeder has been advocating switching to a raw diet for my 15 mo pup Jax. A few weeks ago I started supplementing his kibble with raw chicken about 50/50. He enjoys it so much and has since started turning his nose up at the kibble. So our feeding over the past week has morphed into more and more chicken with almost no kibble. I'm fine with this. Actually did the math and cost wise it's about the same. I just want to be sure that I am giving him everything he needs to be a healthy boy.

He is 15 mo, weighed in 2 weeks ago at 87.6, is 27" tall. Currently he is getting a bone in drum and thigh in the morning and a breast and thigh in the evening with a neck and other assorted innards (small bag of innards from a 3lb chicken). My plan is to give him a calf liver 2 or 3 times a week as well. I used to give him a cup of kibble before bedtime with an egg cracked over the top, but the last 3 times I did this I ended up having to throw it away as it seems he is no longer interested in the kibble at all. 

Does this seem like a reasonable diet for him, or am I way off? 

Thanks in advance for any tips!

Recent pics below!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good looking dog! Do you mean an entire calf liver? Mine only get about 1/4 - 1/2 cup of organ meat a day. You'll get more creative as time goes by. I love to feed them raw and to watch them eat it. Pretty soon, you'll find yourself looking at fresh roadkill 
Have you talked to your breeder? What does he/she recommend?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

You need more than just chicken and calf liver for a diet to be balanced. Are you using any supplements?


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for the replies!

I have talked to my breeder, multiple times in the past couple weeks. He tells me what I am doing is fine. I have come to respect the opinions of those on this forum, so thought I would ask here as well to cover my bases.

I know that supplements vs no supplements is a topic. I want the best for my boy, but do have a budget. @GypsyGhost, what supplements would you recommend to add to what I have listed?

@wolfy dog The calf livers in question are small. If I cut it up it would maybe be 1/4 to 1/2 cup depending how small I cut it. Also he is getting a small amount of chicken innards daily. TY for the compliment! I am biased of course but I think he is the most handsome boy ever! Small bragg.....today was the first time he ran into another dog in a store and I was able to get through to him after the inevitable vocalization started, get him to sit and shush! Good boy Jax I love you.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Rotating in other proteins is essential to a balanced raw diet (unless your dog is actually allergic and needs a limited diet, in which case supplements are even more important). I personally add vitamin E, vitamin C, fish oil, coconut oil, apple cider vinegar, probiotics, kefir and/or goat’s milk, blended veggies and fruits (this varies) and a multivitamin/mineral... I like Dr. Dobias GreenMin and SoulFood. I’ve used Balance It, which is easy and helps make sure your macros are covered. Your dog will be deficient in things if all you feed is chicken. It’s fine to start out with one protein and add more in one at a time once you know how your dog is handling it, but there needs to be more than just chicken. If adding additional “stuff” is too overwhelming at first, I would suggest using a base mix and mixing raw meat (can include bone, but don’t add liver when using a base mix so you are not overdoing it with vitamin A) in with that. Dr. Harvey’s, Sojos, The Honest Kitchen, Grandma Lucy’s all make base mixes that will have the nutritional bases covered. 

Do you have a butcher near you that would be willing to grind other meats and bones for you? If not, check out My Pet Carnivore, Hare Today, Raw Feeding Miami or other companies like these so you can easily add to what you are already feeding. Most of these companies usually have beef, lamb, rabbit and other proteins available. Many offer whole prey grinds.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Nope I have checked with my local butcher, they can only do really large quantities at a time for grinding. I will continue to research and look into some of those bases and supplements you mentioned, thanks for that! I don't think I have the time to go as full out as you do, but do want him happy and healthy.


----------

